# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Keelkanker herkennen - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Keelkanker herkennen*

Keelkanker wijst op een kwaadaardige tumor in of bij het strottenhoofd, op de stembanden of een ander deel van de keel. Welke zijn de symptomen die ons moeten doen denken aan keelkanker?


*Wat zijn de symptomen van keelkanker?*

■Keelpijn die gedurende meer dan 14 dagen weerstand biedt aan antibiotica en die gepaard gaat met opgezwollen klieren.
■Moeilijkheden bij het slikken.
■Oorpijn of pijn in de halsstreek.
■Een aanhoudende hoest.
■Een hese stem.

Herkent u deze symptomen, dan moet u zonder langer te wachten een arts raadplegen. Het meest specifieke symptoom van keelkanker is een stemverandering. Deze geldt als een ernstige waarschuwing. Als voorzorgsmaatregel wordt ten zeerste aangeraden om niet te roken wanneer de keel geïrriteerd is of branderig aanvoelt.


*Hoe wordt keelkanker gediagnosticeerd?*

Het klinisch onderzoek van de mond wordt aangevuld met een scan. Als een tumor ontdekt wordt, moet een biopsie bevestigen of het effectief om kanker gaat. Daarna worden andere onderzoeken uitgevoerd om de eigenschappen van de tumor te bepalen (grootte, snelheid van ontwikkeling, metastasen, enz.).


*Kan men keelkanker voorkomen?*

Sommige studies tonen aan dat vitamine A, bètacaroteen en groene thee een preventief effect hebben tegen keelkanker. Globaal gezien, kunnen we aannemen dat de grote lijnen van kankerpreventie ook van toepassing zijn op keelkanker. U vindt hieronder een overzicht van de belangrijkste aanbevelingen op gebied van kankerpreventie:
■Eet veel fruit en groenten.
■Geef de voorkeur aan volle graanproducten en peulvruchten.
■Gebruik melk, zuivelproducten en kaas met mate.
■Beperk uw consumptie van vlees en fijne vleeswaren.
■Wat vetstoffen betreft, beperk u tot de goede vetten en vermijd verzadigde vetten en transvetten, die we voornamelijk aantreffen in producten van dierlijke oorsprong en in industriële voedingsmiddelen.
■Eet minstens tweemaal per week vis. Vis zorgt voor omega 3-vetzuren, die eveneens een heilzame werking hebben voor de cardiovasculaire gezondheid, alsook ter preventie van de ziekte van Alzheimer.
■Beperk de consumptie van voedingsmiddelen en dranken die suiker bevatten.
■Drink geen alcohol.
■En uiteraard, rook niet!

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

